# Where I can buy carving parts???



## germanmadman (Jan 11, 2006)

:bang: 

Hello

I live in Germany and will open a salecenter for chainsaw carving parts.  Now i need links from different chainswaw carving tool producers (lancelot, forester etc.) Can you help me to find some homepages where I can contact the producers?  

regards from germany


----------



## Redbull (Jan 11, 2006)

Talk to someone at Baileys. There is a banner at the top of the page that links to their site, or you could go to the Sponsors forum and Baileys can answer you questions there. 
Good Luck!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 11, 2006)

What would buying carving parts have to do with "Business Management", which is the title (and purpose) of this part of the forum?


----------



## rfwoodvt (Jan 13, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> What would buying carving parts have to do with "Business Management", which is the title (and purpose) of this part of the forum?



It sounds like he is looking to sell the parts in the salescenter he is starting...I guess he's looking for vendors.


----------

